
Understanding the scaling of L² regularization in the context of neural networks - shaypalachy
https://medium.com/@shay.palachy/understanding-the-scaling-of-l%C2%B2-regularization-in-the-context-of-neural-networks-e3d25f8b50db
======
avivmoreno868
Nice.

